
Presentation Skills Considered Harmful - Garbage
http://seriouspony.com/blog/2013/10/4/presentation-skills-considered-harmful
======
pfortuny
There is no skill as having a message to convey. There is no more frightening
situation than having to talk without a message.

And it boils down to just that.

Easy and simple. Just tell your message. But be sure to have one.

